# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] PS3 πρόβλημα

## ts0gl1s

Καλησπέρα σας μου έχουν φέρει στο μαγαζί ένα ps3 το οποίο δεν διαβάζει τα παιχνίδια από dvd ταινίες παίζει τα πάντα άλλαξα κεφαλη το έδωσα στον πελάτη και έπαιξε για λίγο και μετά πάλι τα ίδια μου το ξανά έφερε το έκανα αναβάθμιση το έβαλα έπαιξα κανονικά 2 αγώνες ποδοσφαιρακι όταν τον πήγε σπίτι του πάλι το ίδιο έκανε τι να το κάνω θα με γδάρει ο άνθρωπος

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

να σου φερει και τα δικα του dvd μπορει η προηγούμενη κεφαλή να τα χαραξε

----------


## ts0gl1s

Με δικά του έγιναν όλες οι δοκιμές δεν έχουν γρατζουνιές πάνω

----------


## thanasis 1

Κανονικα δεν πρεπει να ποσταρω εδω αλλα για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα το γραφω εδω.
Το fan του ps3 κανει θορυβο και σκεφτομαι να το αλλαξω.Αυτο που εχει τωρα ειναι στα 12V-2.22A
θα υπαρξει προβλημα αν βαλω ενε αλλο που εχω με τις εξεις προδιαγραφες 12V-1.75A??

----------


## ezizu

Αν και τα δύο ανεμιστηράκια έχουν ίδια παροχή αέρα,νομίζω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
 Ίσα - ίσα που το καινούργιο θα καταναλώνει και λιγότερο ρεύμα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ιδια παροχη εχουν.

----------


## ezizu

Τότε νομίζω δεν έχεις κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον ειχε καποιος ενα playstation 3 μου ειπε οτι εχει το γνωστο ylod και μου ειπε να το παρω.Το παιρνω και το βαζω στην τροφοδοσια παταω το power και δουλευε κανονικα το fan και γενικα ολη η συσκευη αλλα δεν ειχα εξοδο στην οθονη,σε αυτο βεβαια μπορει να φταιει η gpu.Αυτο ομως που μου εκανε περισσοτερο εντυπωση ειναι οτι ναι μεν δουλευει μεχρι στιγμης καλα η κονσολα αλλα ζεσταινεται πολυ γρηγορα ολη η μητρικη απο ακρη σε ακρη(πιο πολυ κατω απο την cpu και gpu).Ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να φταιει??

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## geostrom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U70Sg...part1%20gilksy

δες ολα τα part

----------


## thanasis 1

Εμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι γιατι ζεσταινεται η gpu και η cpu σε λιγο χρονο.
Καπου ειχε ειπωθει οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει καει ο επεξεργαστης,αν ομως ειχε καει θα λειτουργουσε η κονσολα κανονικα??
Ευχαριστω γιωργο.

----------

